# iPad Retina (4) et mini vs Nexus 10 et 7



## Tox (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de vendre mon iPad Retina (3) et je réfléchis maintenant à son successeur.

J'ai la chance de connaître iOS (iPhone 4S, iPod Touch 3G et 4G, iPad 2 et Retina) et Android (Galaxy S, S II, Note).

Dès lors, quatre tablettes me viennent à l'esprit pour mon prochain achat.

Quels sont d'après vous, les arguments pour et contre ces différents modèles, hormis l'esthétique dont je dois bien le dire je me moque éperdument ?

Usage : tablette familiale.

Raisons principales qui me font douter de l'iPad Retina :
L'absence de sessions. Ceux qui ont des enfants comprendront immédiatement.

Le haut-parleur à l'arrière de la tablette, alors que ce problème n'en est pas un sûr iPhone et iPad mini. Allez comprendre...

Le ratio pérennité / prix qui en a prit un coup avec les deux derniers Retina.

Dans une moindre mesure, la qualité de l'appareil au déballage : fuite de lumière, petites rayures inhérentes à l'aluminium, etc.
Et...
Le poids élevé de l'appareil pour une lecture à bout de bras.

Bien entendu, je sais aussi que l'herbe semble toujours plus verte chez le voisin... D'où le sujet que je viens d'ouvrir. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Usage : tablette familiale.
> 
> Raisons principales qui me font douter de l'iPad Retina :
> L'absence de sessions. Ceux qui ont des enfants comprendront immédiatement.



Justement, pour avoir des enfants, je ne trouve pas que cela pose de problèmes (ceci étant, les miens ont 5 et 3 ans). Il me semble que le multisession est davantage intéressant pour un partage entre adultes ou avec des ados.

Je suis intéressé par les réponses aussi, mais en même temps, j'ai une certaines paresse à envisager de réinvestir dans un autre système et racheter les applis.


----------



## Tox (3 Novembre 2012)

Pour les sessions, cela permet aussi de garder la main sur l'agenda. Sans compter que sur Androïd, il y a un système de fichier et donc une utilisation plus performante de la messagerie.

N'ayant que peu de réponse pour cette migration, j'ai pris "à l'essai" une Nexus 7 (249.-  la 32 GO). Si ça ne convient pas, j'envisagerai un retour par l'iPad mini 

Je posterai mon expérience, cela peut toujours servir.


----------



## gto55 (3 Novembre 2012)

En tout cas la puce graphique du nouvel iPad 4 explose la concurrence, même la nexus 10 de samsung avec son cortex A15
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6426/ipad-4-gpu-performance-analyzed-powervr-sgx-554mp4-under-the-hood


----------



## ekmickael (4 Novembre 2012)

La Nexus 7 à 16go vient de voir son prix baisser à la FNAC pour passer à 199&#8364;. 
Après, pour ceux qui veulent absolument une puce 3G dans leur tablette, dans moins de dix jours la version 32go + 3G sortira pour 299&#8364;.
Dans tous les cas, ça reste largement plus abordable qu'un iPad mini dont la version 3G commencera à 469&#8364;...

Une réelle mobilité à un prix aussi réduit, ça fait plaisir à voir.


----------



## Khadgare (4 Novembre 2012)

Rien que pour l'écosystème reste Apple... Après je viens de m'acheter l'iPad mini noir 64 giga... Le pied, rien a dire vraiment...et les dizaines de test,de blog ou de pro approuvent!

 Je nais pas d'enfant mais une femme et elle a quasiment jeter l'iPad 1...( normal tu me diras) mais le mini est vraiment top, et leco système Apple reste le gros plus pour ne pas allez chez google( sans parler  qu'il te faudra tout reconfigurer et surtout, tout repaye question applications ou musiquesr!!)


----------



## Silverscreen (4 Novembre 2012)

Pour l'écosystème, je mettrais l'iPad loin devant : plus d'apps optimisées pour tablette&#347;, des apps disponibles en premier sur iOS, plus d'apps francisées, plus d'apps de meilleure facture etc. 

Le marché iOS reste encore le plus rentable pour les développeurs et on sent clairement que le dévelopement pour Androïd consiste souvent en des portages d'applis iOS préexistantes ; portages plus ou moins rapides et plus ou moins perfectibles...


Maintenant, au niveau de l'OS, les tablettes Nexus ont de vrais avantages en termes de souplesse d'utilisation.


Pour ce qui est du matériel, l'iPad mini à vraiment une finition un cran au dessus des Kindle Fire et Nexus 7. Aucune fuite de lumière, taille/poids optimums, autonomie (12h30 au bas mot) exceptionnelle... J'en ai été vraiment surpris.


Un iPad mini Retina équipé d'A6 serait vraiment irrattrappable...


Perso, pour les sessions spéciales enfants, je leur ai installé un navigateur dédié à leur usage mais le manque de système multisession est vraiment dommage.


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

La Nexus est si abordable que je fais l'essai... 

J'ai essayé le mini, l'affichage me déplaît... Alors que l'objet est magnifique. Ce sera pour mars 2013, avec le Retina.


----------



## Silverscreen (4 Novembre 2012)

Tu nous dira comment ça se passe...

Perso, on penche pour un Kindle paperwhite pour la grande qui lit énormément. Sans accéder à tout internet sans contrôle. Dans quelques années, si elle récupère un iPad, elle pourra toujours accéder à sa bibliothèque Kindle et profiter en plus des contenus de son iPod nano.


----------



## jean_claude_duss (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> La Nexus est si abordable que je fais l'essai...
> 
> J'ai essayé le mini, l'affichage me déplaît... Alors que l'objet est magnifique. Ce sera pour mars 2013, avec le Retina.




Plutôt octobre 2014


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Toi... T'as pas suivi l'histoire de l'iPad Retina


----------



## gto55 (4 Novembre 2012)

Est-ce que qqn sait si un date a été annoncée pour les dalles IGZO dédiées aux iPad ?
Elles pouuraient équiper les prochains iPad Mini du mois de mars/avril :love:


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

L'objet est magnifique. Avec une technologie du type iPad Retina, Apple peut espérer rester en tête quelques temps encore...


----------



## jean_claude_duss (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Toi... T'as pas suivi l'histoire de l'iPad Retina



si si bien sur...
mias des qu'il est sorti, tous le monde savait que cet ipad 3 était un 2.5
apple voulais les écrais IZGO de chez sharp.
la l'iPad est gros, il consome comme un camion et chauffe bien trop.
le ipad 4 des l'annonce du iphone 5 c'étiat sur qu'il sortierai très rapidement.
(je pensais par contre qu'il resterai en A5X)

le ipad 4 c'est un ipad 2.75... toujours pas l'ipad 3 parfait que veux apple, plus fin et qui consome bien moins !

En sortant l'ipad 4 après 6 mois, apple a pas dit : "on va en sortir un tous les 6 mois"... mais plutot : "la nouvelle date pour les iBidules c'est l'automne"...

Apple ne va évidement pas renouveller son ipad mini au printemps.
il va le faire à l'automne.
ca sera le même avec 1 Go de ram et un proc A6 du iphone 5

A l'automne 2014 il sortira en rétina avec un proc A6X et la yaura la seconde vie du ipad mini....


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Sauf que la concurrence va vraiment plus vite que ça...

Samsung annonce les premiers écrans SLCD 1080 pour les 5" et plus. HTC y est déjà en Asie.

La Nexus 7 est déjà meilleure en terme d'affichage que l'iPad mini.

La Nexus 10 dépasse l'iPad Retina en terme d'affichage.

Ajoutons que Samsung se gausse de l'iPhone 5, signifiant qu'elle n'a jamais autant vendu de SGS III que depuis la sortie de smartphone pommé.

Et la grand messe de Barcelone est au premier trimestre...

Non, je crois que le côté pépère des sorties de matériel mobile, c'est un peu fini pour Apple. A moins d'accepter de perdre le leadership...


----------



## jean_claude_duss (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Sauf que la concurrence va vraiment plus vite que ça...
> 
> Samsung annonce les premiers écrans SLCD 1080 pour les 5" et plus. HTC y est déjà en Asie.
> 
> ...





Apple a déja accepté de perdre le leazdership sur les téléphones... ils ont pas le choix.
dans 3 ans, ils auront 8% comme les ordis...

Pour les tablettes c'est autre chose.
la nexus existe mais rapporte peu d'argent, amazon vend à perte... 
apple continue de vendre beaucopu plus d'ipads que toutes les autres marques réunies.

La part de marcher des téléphone android augemente grave aux millions de téléphones cheap qui tournent tout sous android.
sur les tablettes pour l'instant yavias que de la merde, donc un boulevard pour l'ipad... depuis la nexus 7 c'est différent. 

en gros, Android va gagner des parts de macher en vendant des trucs moins cher que apple.
la nexus 10 pouces au prix d'un ipad ne vas jamias faire de l'ombre à un ipad.

la, apple a sortir le mini à 339 c'est tres bien joué, ils viennent manger le marcher entre 250 et 350 euros...

Bientot pour vendre beaucoup de machines sous android, il faudra les vendre 180&#8364;

t'as du remarquer que apple ne se calquait jamias sur la concurence....
ya qu'a voir l'iphone... c'est le modele avec l'écran le plus petit du marcher.
avec la plus petite résolution et le moins de ram...
pour l'ipad, tous le monde part sur des écrans 16/10... apple en a rien a foutre.
pour les ordis c'est pareil : jamais eu de netbook, jamais de moyen tour, jamais d'alligner sur le moindre prix de la concurence...

les autres peuvent faire ce qu'ils veullent apple se diversifie et innonde le marcher....
c'est exactement ce qu'ils ont fait avec l'ipod ya 10 Ans...

tu parle de samsung qui se gausse, mais leur vaisseau amiral c'est pas un tous les 6 mois je te rappel ;-)


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Pour Samsung, les consommateurs ne s'en rendent pas compte, mais leurs modèles évoluent par petites touches. Lorsqu'un appareil change de couleur, il n'est pas rare que ses composants soient revus. Le Note et le S2 avec de meilleurs écrans au cours de leur carrière. Ou encore le stylet du Note qui a été modifié à mi-parcours. Alors, oui, Samsung respecte le délai d'un an, mais son matériel évolue doucement durant la mise en vente.

Samsung en outre, à l'instar d'Apple jusqu'à maintenant, commercialise ses produits phares à différents moments de l'année. Je doute donc qu'Apple choisisse de ne monopoliser l'attention qu'à la rentrée scolaire, voir au début de l'automne. Ça laisserait le champ libre à la concurrence, concurrence qui peut enfin espérer sortir de l'ombre avec JB 4.2.

Ce qui est sûr pour moi, c'est que pour l'instant, et après un iPad 2 et un iPad 3, j'hésite à acquérir si cher des appareils dont la commercialisation peut être très courte. Un an, cela me permettait un amortissement décent.

Comme toi, j'ai l'impression que l'iPad Retina n'est pas abouti au sens où l'entend Apple... Le sort du Retina risque bien de tourner court. Surtout si le mini lui taille des croupières, tant il s'agit d'une belle machine. En tant que consommateur, cela me pousse à un certain attentisme, attentisme somme toute ridicule dans le monde informatique, j'en ai conscience.


----------



## jean_claude_duss (4 Novembre 2012)

je me disais que apple allais en profiter poru faire du mac en début d'année et du ibidules en fin d'année....

Mais en y réfléchissant, apple ne gagne plus que des clopienttes avec les mac, ce qui rapporte c'est iphone et ipad... ils ont peut être intéret à fair edes mises à jours plus souvent...

le problème du ipad c'est qu'il est tres cher...
objectivement un ipad c'est génial mais ca sert a rien. 
enfin, au quotidien c'est super de surfer avec, mais c'est pas indispensable...

un truc pas indispenseable a 200 euros pour la nexus c'est quelque chose, un truc à 600 comme l'ipad 4 c'est très cher... et on a pas envie forcément de changer.

Apple a bien fait de sortir une machine bien moins cher 449  (a mon sens la version 16 Go n'a aucun intéret)
Apple est malin c'est d'avoir fait une tablette certe plus chere que les concurents mais de bien meilleur qualité.
l'écran a mons de pixels que le kindle HD mais le format est bien mieux. 
le formfactor de la tablette est aussi bien meilleur...

le fait qu'elle soit pas rétina est à mon avis pas du tout déterminant dans un univer non-geek !


----------



## gto55 (4 Novembre 2012)

*Pour ceux que ça intéresse, lesnumériques a testé et comparé l'écran de l'iPad Mini :love:*_http://www.lesnumeriques.com/tablette-tactile/apple-ipad-mini-p13790/apple-ipad-mini-test-ecran-7-9-pouces-n26838.html_


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Ils décrivent exactement ce que j'ai ressenti à la lecture d'une page web.

Pourtant, je ne suis pas à cheval sur cette notion de Retina. Mais actuellement, n'importe quel smartphone haut de gamme est plus net que l'iPad mini. J'ai d'ailleurs fait la comparaison avec mon Note (1280x800 en 5.3") en affichant la même page web. Résultat sans appel...


----------



## jean_claude_duss (5 Novembre 2012)

c'est sur que quand tu as un note, tas pas besoin d'un ipad mini.
avec l'écran rikiki des iphone 4/5 le mini est un format pas mal


----------



## Tox (6 Novembre 2012)

Premier contact avec la Nexus 7 : c'est plutôt une excellente surprise.

L'affichage est clairement mieux défini que sur l'iPad mini.

L'absence de bouton physique autour de l'écran est vraiment surprenant et très séduisant.

La suite plus tard...


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2012)

Je continue ma découverte de la Nexus 7...

Les couleurs de l'écran sont effectivement un peu moins "pétantes" que chez les concurrents.

JB 4.1.2 est très abouti et plus innovant que iOS 6. Une vraie bonne surprise.


----------



## Maxoubx (7 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ce retour ! 

j'ai actuellement un iPad 3 et un iPhone 4S
Puisque je revends l'iPad, je compte prendre la nexus 7 déjà pour avoir ios et android. 
et après trouver le remplaçant de mon 4S


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2012)

Je pense qu'il faut d'abord essayer JB avant de craquer pour la Nexus. En effet, ce n'est pas du tout le même esprit, quoiqu'en disent les procès et les fans de chaque système. 

Pour ma part, j'utilise tous les jours un Galaxy Note et un iPad 3. Le côté moderne d'un terminal sans bouton physique en façade, pouvant se tenir dans n'importe quel sens, est rafraîchissant et colle un petit coup de vieux à mes autres terminaux.

Attention toutefois au début à ne pas cliquer sur la touche "home" proche de la barre espace...


----------



## yvos (7 Novembre 2012)

J'ai deux questions : 
- tu as indiqué avoir des enfants : le format 7 pouces n'est-il pas trop petit pour jouer ?
- qui des applis (je ne connais pas du tout le monde androïd) : trouve-t-on les mêmes ou d'autres meilleures, en particulier dans le domaine éducatif?


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2012)

J'ai pris la Nexus 7 pour essayer JB sans vraiment tenir compte du format. Après 24h, je trouve le format assez agréable. A la longue, pour de la consultation, il peut y avoir un peu de fatigue. Pour les jeux, par contre, c'est idéal (ratio poids, encombrement, lisibilité).


Pour les jeux éducatifs, le mieux pour te faire une idée, aller regarder le Playstore. De manière générale, le choix est assez riche, subsiste parfois le souci des traductions françaises.

Par contre, pas de problème pour les applications pour s'adapter à la résolution de la tablette.


----------



## Maxoubx (7 Novembre 2012)

tu avais essayé l'iPad mini avant ?


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2012)

Oui, et l'écran ne me plaît absolument pas. Les caractères sont vite crénelés...

Il faut dire que j'ai l'habitude du Note (1280x800 sur 5.3") et de l'iPad Retina. Franchement, difficile d'accepter en 2012 si peu de pixels sur une surface aussi importante.


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Oui, et l'écran ne me plaît absolument pas. Les caractères sont vite crénelés...
> 
> Il faut dire que j'ai l'habitude du Note (1280x800 sur 5.3") et de l'iPad Retina. Franchement, difficile d'accepter en 2012 si peu de pixels sur une surface aussi importante.



C'est bizarre, je suis très sensible à tout ce qui est Retina et pourtant j'ai vendu mon iPad 3 afin de m'acheter un Mini. Je ne suis pas déçu, au contraire, le Mini est pour moi le meilleur des iPads. La définition non-Retina n'est pas un handicap.


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2012)

A mon avis, c'est l'objet qui est craquant. Du coup, tant l'affichage que les composants passent au second plan...


----------



## Tox (21 Novembre 2012)

2e semaine avec la Nexus, première avec l'iPad 4.

Clairement, le format 7" est un plus dès qu'il s'agit de porter à bout de bras la tablette. Je parlais aussi de l'absence de boutons physique sur la Nexus qui se révèle un plus à l'usage. Vraiment agréable de pouvoir trouver les boutons au même endroit par rapport à l'affichage. 

L'iPad 4, de son côté, fait tout ce que faisait ses prédécesseurs avec toujours plus de confort. Le nouveau connecteur est un vrai plus pour sa facilité d'emploi. Le poids représente par contre un défaut en usage mobile, mais reste anecdotique en usage domestique. 

Pour ce qui est des OS, JB 4.2 et iOS 6, tous les deux font bien le boulot. Pour ceux qui en doutent encore, qu'ils notent une bonne fois que le couple Tegra 3 / JB sans surcouche est vraiment au point sur une tablette. C'est fluide, rapide et très confortable. La possibilité d'utiliser un clavier personnalisé est aussi un plus que j'aimerais retrouver sur iOS. Ceux qui connaissent SwiftKey me comprendront. Enfin, les services Google sont un must pour transformer la tablette en annuaire interactif avec localisation (la Nexus WiFi possède un GPS). 

L'iPad 4 est certainement la bête de puissance décrite dans la presse... Il faut maintenant attendre les applications qui en tireront parti... Personnellement, je le trouve toujours aussi versatile pour un emploi familial. L'absence de système de fichier est par contre un frein important pour un usage plus pro. Rien que l'envoi d'une pièce jointe peut devenir problématique. 

La suite bientôt...


----------



## Mickeylol (25 Novembre 2012)

Voilà ma petite participation, ayant testé les 2 machines  Le souci avec apple, c'est qu'ils se comportent encore comme si la concurrence était à des années lumières et font payer le prix fort... Or certains constructeurs se rapprochent fortement d'apple (je pense à Samsung et surtout asus, fabriquant de la nexus)

L'ipad retina est certes un superbe objet, mais trop cher et l'écran reste sous exploité (peu d'applis en tirent pleinement parti, et en version 16go, mettre des films avec une telle résolution bouffe l'espace disque en moins de 2!!)

Perso j'ai opté pour l'ipad mini, uniquement à cause de l'ecosystème qui reste meilleur qu'android, mais android avance petit à petit, c'ets déjà bien fourni. Coté matériel, la nexus m'a plus impressionné que l'ipad mini, principalement à cause de l'écran. Et en bidouillant un peu, on peu brancher des clés usb via un adaptateur, ce qui permet de stocker beaucoup de films

J'ai le même sentiment que toi Tox, je pense que personne n'attendait vraiment cette nexus, à 199 eur on a cru a une blague, un produit imparfait. Or elle est bien finie, l'écran est excellent, elle est rapide et intègre un tegra 3 qui permet de jouer à tous les jeux, et android jellybean assure pour toutes les taches

Si Google continue d'étoffer son Google Play et développer de vraies appli adaptées aux tablettes, à moins d'une révolution chez apple je serais tenté la prochaine fois de passer à la concurrence !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------

et maps, quelle daube ! sur ce point je regrette beaucoup Google maps


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

Le problème d'iOS reste inchangé. Oui il y a ce fameux écosystèmes, mais la gestion des fichiers est inexistante. Et maintenant, la gestion des sessions est inexistante... 

C'est soir, j'ai prêté la Nexus aux enfants sous une autre session. Aucun souci pour me données, qu'en serait-il sous iOS ? 

Que reste-t-il à Apple à part une poignée d'applications d'avance ? A ce propos, de quelles applications spécialement dédiées tablette parlons-nous ? J'aimerais quelques exemples, tant la limite me semble ténue... 

Enfin, j'ai refait un essai iPad mini, je n'en démords pas, même les lettres du claviers dont crénelées, donnant ainsi un avantage à la Nexus 7 en terme de confort visuel.


----------



## Mickeylol (25 Novembre 2012)

apple a peut etre encore une certaine avance sur les jeux, et puis il faut reconnaitre que leur appli maison sont plutôt sympa (type iphoto, pages..). Je trouve aussi que les magazines proposés sont mieux adaptés, kiosque est vraiment cool pour trouver des tas de magazines...mais comme souvent, les tarifs sont élevés 

J'ai toujours apprécié android (j'ai un GS2) pour le coté liberté, ne pas se sentir "obligé" d'utiliser iTunes. On connecte a un pc et hop, c'est reconnu, on peut échanger photos, mp3...J'ai testé le multisession, c'est vrai que c'est vraiment un plus agréable tout comme ça peut l'etre sur un PC, quand on est plusieurs a utiliser la machine

Pour avoir discuté avec quelques fans purs et durs d'apple, j'ai l'impression que l'arrivée des tablettes amazon, Samsung et surtout Google/asus a un peu semé le doute, comme si on se disait "c'est vrai, pourquoi payer plus cher pour un produit qui n'est pas meilleur ? (voire moins bon coté écran !)


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

Merci. 

Il est vrai que je ne lis plus les magazines. Je passe directement sur les lecteurs de news (Newscron, par exemple) et ne me rends pas compte de la différence. 

Pour ce qui est de la bureautique, Android assure pas mal (je pense entre autres  à OfficeSuite) et je pense que c'est Office qui va mettre les pendules à l'heure.


----------



## esam74 (25 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de lire votre discussion avec grand intérêt, je suis dans le même cas que vous. Depuis toujours un fan d'Apple, j'ai eu un iPad 1 et maintenant un 3 depuis sa sortie. Je viens de m'acheter un nexus 7 par curiosité ça fesait longtemps que je voulais essayer android. Pour tout vous dire je l'adore, j'ai moins peur de l'abîmer vu qu'il coûté 3 fois moins que mon iPad, il est super léger alors que l'ipad pese une brique, il est ultra réactif et performant. Par contre c'est vrai que j'ai des fois quelques petits bug, rien de méchant. Cote ipad safari arrête pas de quitter comme quoi c'est pareil entre tous les systèmes...
En tout cas je suis bien déçu de la tournure toujours plus cher pour toujours moins de Apple. J'espere qu'ils se réveilleront, pour qu'un fanboy comme moi se réveille c'est que les autres aussi j'imagine... 
À oui aussi, j'ai beaucoup utilisé l'iPad mini et même si je le trouve fabuleux y'a rien a dire l'écran est bien moins bien que le nexus 7, c'est se mentir que de dire le contraire.
L'année prochaine je changerais mon 3 pour un mini si il est retina. Il faudrait vraiment qu'ils sortent un iPad (le gros) révolutionnaire pour que je le veuille. 
Bravo a ceux qui ont tous lu!


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

Nous sommes plusieurs à faire ce chemin. La Nexus 7 propose une excellente expérience utilisateur pour un prix réduit. Qui a dit révolutionnaire ? 

Quels bugs rencontres-tu ? Avec la 4.1.2, j'avais quelques défauts d'affichage (genre artefact d'une ligne pendant une fraction de seconde). Ce phénomène a disparu avec la 4.2. Reste maintenant à attendre une correction pour le mois de décembre, mais cela reste anecdotique...


----------



## doupold (26 Novembre 2012)

Ce qui me gène encore avec la Nexus 7, c'est tout de même la taille de l'écran. TROP petit pour moi.

Par ailleurs, si je viens à l'acheter malgré tout, ce sera une version 3G, introuvable pour le moment.


----------



## esam74 (26 Novembre 2012)

J'ai en fait eu un seul bug, des fois il ne voulait plus s'allumer! Obliger de faire un hardreboot en appuyant sur 2 boutons en même temps, rien de grave je crois que la dernière maj à corriger ça. En fait le seul reproche que j'ai à lui faire vient de son format d'écran, le 4/3 de l'ipad mini est mieux adapté, je trouve l'écran du nexus pas assez large.


----------



## MiWii (26 Novembre 2012)

Mickeylol a dit:


> J'ai toujours apprécié android (j'ai un GS2) pour le coté liberté, ne pas se sentir "obligé" d'utiliser iTunes.



J'en ai marre de lire ça... Tout le monde parle d'iTunes comme etant le gros defaut de l'iPad qui est super fermé etc !! 


J'ai pas iTunes moi, j'ai horreur d'iTunes, et je ne l'utilise JAMAIS pour pouvoir profiter de mon iPad ! 
Deja pour les sauvegarde il y a iCloud, et ensuite, pour mettre des fichiers (musiques, films, livre etc...) il y a un tas d'autres solutions !!!! 
Alors oui je n'utilise jamais l'appli iPod et video native de l'iPad du coup, mais franchement, les applis que j'utilise pour ça sont bien mieux !!!


Tant que tout le monde n'aura pas apprit à exploiter au mieux sa tablette Apple, et avoir les bonnes applis, on pensera que Apple c'est trop fermé et que sous Android c'est mieux "parce qu'on peut gerer des fichiers !" mais euh... j'ai un explorateur de fichier moi sur mon iPad mini (filebrowser) ! Il en existe plusieurs d'ailleurs !
Goodreader quant à lui permet meme de zipper/dezipper des fichiers ! 


Franchement, quand je vois l'interface android, je suis completement perdu, c'est d'un compliqué, on ne sait pas où aller !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> J'en ai marre de lire ça... Tout le monde parle d'iTunes comme etant le gros defaut de l'iPad qui est super fermé etc !!
> 
> 
> J'ai pas iTunes moi, j'ai horreur d'iTunes, et je ne l'utilise JAMAIS pour pouvoir profiter de mon iPad !
> ...


moi aussi je suis un peu perdu avec Android, reste que Itunes me gonfle et pour s'en passer il faut rajouter certaines applications à l'ipad et ça complique singulièrement les choses pour ma part .
J'ai laissé tomber l'Iphone en utilisant le Nokia n9 principalement et j'envisage aussi d'acheter la Nexus
Apple est en outre devenu beaucoup trop cher pour mon utilisation


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> J'en ai marre de lire ça... Tout le monde parle d'iTunes comme etant le gros defaut de l'iPad qui est super fermé etc !!
> 
> 
> J'ai pas iTunes moi, j'ai horreur d'iTunes, et je ne l'utilise JAMAIS pour pouvoir profiter de mon iPad !
> ...


Tu branches la Nexus via USB sur ton Mac. 

Tu transfères les fichiers que tu veux, depuis et vers le Mac, sans aucune limitation. 

Tu retrouves tes fichiers sur la Nexus dans l'arborescence que tu as élaborée. 

Où est la difficulté ? C'est exactement comme sur un ordinateur et il n'y a pas besoin "d'apprendre à exploiter au mieux sa tablette"


----------



## MiWii (26 Novembre 2012)

Pour Android, pour le coup, je parle de l'interface, pas de la facilité de mettre des docs ou autre dans la tablette parce que j'ai jamais essayé. J'ai juste eu android dans les mains via smartphone et j'ai trouvé ça trop compliqué pour savoir où je suis et où aller ! 

Apres, pour l'iPad c'est ABSOLUMENT PAS compliqué pour s'en servir "au mieux" ! 
Et pas besoin de rajouter 10 000 applications ! 


Perso, je n'utilise pas iTunes, et je ne branche jamais l'iPad au pc/mac (ainsi que l'iPhone d'ailleurs). 


Avec l'appli FileBrowser mais Goodreader le fait egalement (et d'autres), j'accède aux fichiers de mon mac, pc boulot, Time Capsule et mon NAS. Ces fichiers je peux les copier/coller/supprimer, que ce soit sur l'iPad ou sur un des autres terminales.
Je peux aussi bien sûr les ouvrir directement depuis l'appli ou demander à les ouvrir via une appli dédié (iBook, O'player HD, Numbers etc...). 


Concrètement, je n'utilise pas un nombres d'appli importante, et il n'y a rien de compliqué ou de fermé ! Alors oui, on ne peut pas brancher de clé usb, mais perso, avec dropbox and co, j'ai du coup jamais eu de souci de ce côté !


----------



## Mickeylol (27 Novembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> Pour Android, pour le coup, je parle de l'interface, pas de la facilité de mettre des docs ou autre dans la tablette parce que j'ai jamais essayé. J'ai juste eu android dans les mains via smartphone et j'ai trouvé ça trop compliqué pour savoir où je suis et où aller !
> 
> Apres, pour l'iPad c'est ABSOLUMENT PAS compliqué pour s'en servir "au mieux" !
> Et pas besoin de rajouter 10 000 applications !
> ...


 
oui mais ça demande déjà de savoir bidouiller un peu, de ce coté je continue de trouver android meilleur, du moins si on a un PC car on branche et c'est pas plus compliqué que de transférer des fichiers sur une clé usb ! ça marche sans rien installer en plus, suffit d'un cable


----------



## Tox (27 Novembre 2012)

C'est exactement ce que je pense aussi.


----------



## MiWii (27 Novembre 2012)

J'ai un peu de mal à vous suivre là... 

Il faut juste installer UNE application, je pense que c'est à la portée de tout le monde, et ensuite, fini, plus de câble !!!! 


Pour moi, il n'y a pas plus simple... mais bon...
Je crois que pour la plupart on est tous formaté "fonctionnement pc" et c'est dur dur de s'en defaire pour "think different" !


----------



## Tox (27 Novembre 2012)

Nous faisons simplement remarquer que l'usage d'Android 4 est limpide. Pas besoin de se prendre la tête pour "penser différent".

Tu veux un autre exemple : je n'ai pas accès à un réseau (wifi ou cellulaire), je veux transférer un fichier sur un autre périphérique, j'utilise le BT. Essaie avec un iBidule...

Les bridages logiciels d'iOS sont souvent enquiquinants.

PS : après vérification des applis que tu proposes, il s'agit de logiciels payants ajoutant des fonctionnalités que ne possède pas iOS. Lors d'une comparaison entre deux OS et du prix du matériel vendu, ça fait mal.


----------



## doupold (27 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Nous faisons simplement remarquer que l'usage d'Android 4 est limpide. Pas besoin de se prendre la tête pour "penser différent".
> 
> Tu veux un autre exemple : je n'ai pas accès à un réseau (wifi ou cellulaire), je veux transférer un fichier sur un autre périphérique, j'utilise le BT. Essaie avec un iBidule...
> 
> Les bridages logiciels d'iOS sont souvent enquiquinants.



LIMPIDE pour qui sait déjà utiliser un PC, parce que Android s'inspire de l'expérience de l'utilisation des PCs. Pas forcément limpide pour les autres.


----------



## Tox (27 Novembre 2012)

Limpide : accès direct à la connectivité via un menu déroulant.

Limpide : je clique BT, j'ai BT et je peux m'en servir comme sur tout les appareils électroniques (sauf iBidules).

Limpide : je crée un document, je retrouve le document sans application associée.

Limpide : j'ai le choix entre toutes les applications et celles que je veux uniquement voir affichées.

Limpide : widgets, tu sais le même truc que sur OS X, mais en plus évolué.

Bref, si on se place du côté d'Android, on peut aussi prendre un ton agacé 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai ouvert ce sujet car j'ai la chance d'utiliser les deux univers sur deux tablettes performantes. Pour l'instant, force est d'admettre qu'Android pour tablette est loin d'être l'enfer que certains utilisateurs d'iPad se plaisent à décrire.

Pour ce qui est des défauts de la Nexus, je me ferai un plaisir de les décrire aussi. Allez, un point qui m'enquiquine grandement, la sauvegarde d'un périphérique n'est toujours pas globale. Ainsi, je ne sais pas comment et s'il est possible de transférer l'intégralité de ma Nexus 7 sur ma prochaine Nexus 7. Rien de plus rageant que de perdre ses progressions sur un jeu


----------



## MiWii (28 Novembre 2012)

Pour ce qui est d'Android, encore une fois, je ne connais pas, donc je ne me prononce pas. 

Pour ce qui est de l'iPad et du "think different", franchement, je pense que celui qui n'est pas brouillé par l'experience pc ne sera pas forcement perdu, et acquierera vite la façon de faire.


Alors oui, l'appli que je cite est payante, mais, elle a un prix abordable, et vu son utilité, je ne regrette pas de l'avoir payée. Il en existe surement d'autres et gratuites, je ne les ai pas toutes essayées puisque celle-ci me convient. 
Après, justement, vu le prix de l'appareil, je me donne les moyens de pouvoir l'exploiter au mieux, sinon, oui en effet ça fait mal...


Concernant les transfert autres que par cable+iTunes (d'ailleurs plus besoin du cable hein) et par wifi, en effet, mais il est rare de nos jours de se retrouver sans connexion internet, surtout maintenant avec les smartphones qui font routeur.
Et ensuite, quand je sais que je ne pourrais pas avoir accès à tel document parce que connexion difficile, et bien je l'embarque dans mon iPad via l'explorer de mon appli.



Tox a dit:


> Limpide : je crée un document, je retrouve le document sans application associée.





Je ne comprends pas ? meme sous windows chaque fichier a une application dédié non ? 
un mp3 a besoin d'une appli musique, un avi d'une appli video, un .txt ou .word d'un traitement de texte etc.. 


Mais pour "apaiser" les tensions, qu'on soit clair, je ne crache pas sur Android, je ne connais pas. Mais il est vrai que je defends l'iPad parce que pour ma part, grâce à lui, je n'ai plus de pc, et je "consomme" internet et mes divertissements/fichiers autrement et sans prise de tête! J'en suis ravie.


----------



## Tox (28 Novembre 2012)

On comprend vite l'emploi d'un iPad, mais on voit ensuite venir certaines limitations... 

C'est ce modèle économique qui commence à me gêner. Mon iPad 2 était livré sans fonction réveil  Pour le prix, ça fait désordre... 

Tant que tu es en usage mobile dans ton pays et pas trop éloigné des centres urbains, pas de problème de réseau. Sinon c'est une autre histoire. 

Pour ce qui est de prévoir l'absence de réseau, généralement, on se rend compte trop tard de ce genre de problème. Le BT est un moyen tout simple de s'en prémunir, mais iOS en a décidé autrement.

Limpide, car tu peux transporter n'importe quel type de fichiers, que ta tablette le lise ou non. 

Pas de tensions, surtout pas pour de bêtes objets. 

Et oui, c'est bien ce qui ressort de ma comparaison, pour l'instant :
L'iPad permet d'accéder à des contenus de manière très aisée. 
La Nexus, outre la consommation de contenus, me donne des idées pour un emploi nomade, à la place de mon MBP, dans le cas de petites tâches bureautiques.

PS : mais le truc qui me "gave", c'est de devoir me rendre en Apple Store pour faire constater la jaunisse de l'iPad 4. Je ne dois pas avoir de chance, avec des fuites de lumières sur le 2, un pixel mort sur le 3 et la jaunisse sur le 4. Me demande bien ce que me réserve le 5 :rateau:


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2012)

un bien beau dialogue de sourd


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Limpide, car tu peux transporter n'importe quel type de fichiers, que ta tablette le lise ou non.



Euh, ça, c'est la fonction des clefs USB justement, pas d'une tablette. Les couteaux suisses sont loin d'être les meilleurs couteaux au monde. Les plus polyvalents OK, mais c'est tout.

IOS et Android, c'est pareil. L'un est destiné aux personnes qui ne veulent pas se prendre la tête, l'autre aux gens fermé dans leur logique "ordinateur" et qui veut retrouver toutes leurs fonctions en déplacement.

Perso, je perfers la solution 1. C'est plus simple daccès, je peux facilement passer outre les limitations au gré de mes besoins et de mon apprentissage grâce à des logiciels de tierce partie. J'ai un outil polyvalent, mais réactif et où tout est bien rangé.


----------



## Tox (28 Novembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> un bien beau dialogue de sourd



Non, non, non... 

Mais ça pourrait venir :rateau:

D'ailleurs, tu as raison, vais en revenir au sujet. Continuer à découvrir et venir en témoigner.

Prochains devoirs : avec l'aide d'un clavier BT, édition d'un document Word, récupéré sur le serveur de ma boîte. Saisie du PV en séance, selon la mise en page de ma boîte et retour sur le serveur, toujours au format Word. 

@gwen
Je sens comme un parti pris de ta part 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------




esam74 a dit:


> J'ai en fait eu un seul bug, des fois il ne voulait plus s'allumer! Obliger de faire un hardreboot en appuyant sur 2 boutons en même temps, rien de grave je crois que la dernière maj à corriger ça. En fait le seul reproche que j'ai à lui faire vient de son format d'écran, le 4/3 de l'ipad mini est mieux adapté, je trouve l'écran du nexus pas assez large.



Effectivement, la 4.2.1 est arrivée. Une toute petite mise à jour OTA. Pour l'instant, rien à signaler.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h55 ----------




yvos a dit:


> J'ai deux questions :
> - tu as indiqué avoir des enfants : le format 7 pouces n'est-il pas trop petit pour jouer ?



Ma fille de huit ans a commencé à coloniser la Nexus sur sa propre session. Elle adore certains jeux (malheureusement plus mode qu'éducatifs). Elle n'a eu aucune difficulté pour maîtriser cette tablette. Elle se plaint de la taille de l'écran et si on l'écoutait, il faudrait une 15". Il n'empêche que je dois déjà lutter porte mettre la main sur la Nexus. 

De mon côté, j'aime beaucoup le format pour la lecture. On tient la Nexus comme un livre de poche et on peut lire sans aucune source lumineuse.


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Prochains devoirs : avec l'aide d'un clavier BT, édition d'un document Word, récupéré sur le serveur de ma boîte. Saisie du PV en séance, selon la mise en page de ma boîte et retour sur le serveur, toujours au format Word.



Je suis sur que je trouve des milliers d'exemples de choses impossibles à faires avec Android et qui sont faisables sur IOS et inversement.

En plus, je pense que ce que tu demandes là est faisable avec Goodreader et Page.

En effet, il faut adapter ses outils à une utilisation de l'iPad. Moi, il y a  des choses que je ne peux pas pas faire sur PC, et il faut bidouiller, cela fait'il des l'univers Windows ou Linux un univers inadapté à 100% des personnes ? NON. C'est juste qu'il faut utiliser les bons outils au bon moment.



Tox a dit:


> @gwen
> Je sens comme un parti pris de ta part



Non, pas tant que ça, pas plus que toi en tout cas. La seule chose que je sais, c'est que l'univers Android ne me correspond pas, tout comme l'univers Windows ou Linux.


----------



## Tox (28 Novembre 2012)

J'essaie de rester ouvert et utilise quotidiennement Ubuntu, XP, OS X, iOS 6 et Android 4. Ce beau mélange est inhérent à mon employeur. Où ça devient intéressant, c'est qu'il faut pouvoir ouvrir des documents bureautiques entre tout ce petit monde et sans WiFi. Je ne te raconte pas le couteau suisse qu'il faut prévoir 

Si je donne l'impression de m'emballer avec la Nexus 7, c'est que je découvre un nouvel univers dont je croyais les qualités seules réservées à l'iPad (il suffit de lire les propos du forum). 

Bien entendu, venir parler Nexus sur iGen, c'est osé. Mais les utilisateurs iOS ont une expérience tablette très riche dont je souhaite m'inspirer, tant sur l'iPad que sur la Nexus.


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Ma fille de huit ans a commencé à coloniser la Nexus sur sa propre session. Elle adore certains jeux (malheureusement plus mode qu'éducatifs). Elle n'a eu aucune difficulté pour maîtriser cette tablette. Elle se plaint de la taille de l'écran et si on l'écoutait, il faudrait une 15". Il n'empêche que je dois déjà lutter porte mettre la main sur la Nexus.



En fait, je n'avais pas suffisamment précisé car j'avais un petit blocage sur le format 7" (ou d'ailleurs 7.9" du mini) pour les enfants en bas âge qui ont une dextérité un peu moindre. A huit ans, cela ne doit pas poser de problème et je comprends parfaitement que tu n'arrives pas à remettre la main sur ta Nexus 



Tox a dit:


> De mon côté, j'aime beaucoup le format pour la lecture. On tient la Nexus comme un livre de poche et on peut lire sans aucune source lumineuse.



J'ai re-découvert la lecture sur tablette avec l'ipad mini (nexus ou mini, c'est sur ce point équivalent) et je l'utilise beaucoup plus. C'était simplement inconfortable avec un ipad classique (attention, je parle de romans, pas de livres illustrés). La liseuse se retrouve un peu orpheline en ce moment, même si le confort d'une liseuse reste bien supérieur de mon point de vue.

Pour en revenir à Ios/android ou Nexus/ipad, on peut dire que la concurrence est la meilleure qui puisse nous arriver. Je crois qu'il faut être aveugle pour ne pas constater les limites artificielles posées par Apple sur ses tablettes. Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi IOs ne dispose pas d'un gestionnaire de fichiers digne de ce nom en natif. Cela ne coûte rien et l'argument de la simplicité voulue par Apple ne tient pas une seconde.

Devoir s'en remettre à Goodreader, au demeurant fort bien foutu, je trouve cela dommage parce que les non avertis ne trouveront pas de solution. On devrait avoir un outil qui simplifie la vie jusqu'au bout, pas un outil qui enferme dans un univers qui fonctionne bien mais duquel il faut éviter de sortir.


----------



## MiWii (28 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Bien entendu, venir parler Nexus sur iGen, c'est osé. Mais les utilisateurs iOS ont une expérience tablette très riche dont je souhaite m'inspirer, tant sur l'iPad que sur la Nexus.



Je suis très iPad, tu l'auras compris, pour autant, je n'aurais rien contre découvrir cette nexus 7 dont j'entends beaucoup d'éloge ! 

Je defends mon bifteck, mais je n'attaque pas l'assiette dà côté, je ne connais pas et je ne contredis pas qu'ils fassent des choses tres bien. Apres, chacun voit midi à sa porte et heureusement pour nous, il existe different système d'exploitation, plus qu'à choisir ce qui nous convient le mieux ! 




yvos a dit:


> J'ai re-découvert la lecture sur tablette avec l'ipad mini (nexus ou mini, c'est sur ce point équivalent) et je l'utilise beaucoup plus. C'était simplement inconfortable avec un ipad classique (attention, je parle de romans, pas de livres illustrés). La liseuse se retrouve un peu orpheline en ce moment, même si le confort d'une liseuse reste bien supérieur de mon point de vue.



Idem que toi !
Avec l'iPad je lisais beaucoup de BD mais c'est tout (et les pdf pour le boulot).
Depuis que j'ai le mini, iBook s'est rempli de livres au format epub, et je retrouve un réel plaisir à lire (j'ai abandonné le livre papier depuis longtemps...).

Du coup, j'ai laissé les BD de côté, mais bien que l'ecran soit plus petit, elles se lisent tout de meme car de toute façon, je zoomai deja sur l'iPad !


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Pour en revenir à Ios/android ou Nexus/ipad, on peut dire que la concurrence est la meilleure qui puisse nous arriver.



là-dessus, je suis entièrement d'accord



yvos a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut être aveugle pour ne pas constater les limites artificielles posées par Apple sur ses tablettes. Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi IOs ne dispose pas d'un gestionnaire de fichiers digne de ce nom en natif. Cela ne coûte rien et l'argument de la simplicité voulue par Apple ne tient pas une seconde..



La, non, je pense plutôt que le fait de ne pas avoir de gestionnaire de fichiers, mais un bac a sable est la meilleure approche pour l'informatique d'aujourd'hui. Il ne faut pas s'enfermer sur de vieux schéma et les défendre coûte que coûte. 

L'informatique est compliquée, beaucoup de monde n'arrive pas à se servir d'un ordinateur et se sentent perdues face à toutes les possibilités offertes et les erreurs éventuelles qui s'ensuivent.

L'iPad a décomplexé certaines de ces personnes, pour les autres, il y a les Nexus et autre galaxy tab. Que chacun prenne l'outil qu'il trouve le plus intéressant pour lui. 

Mais moi, je refuse qu'Apple change son fusil d'épaule pour satisfaire les masses d'utilisateurs voulant toujours plus de complexité sous prétexte d'ouverture.

Il suffit d'apprendre à se servir de son matériel et non l'inverse.


----------



## doupold (28 Novembre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> là-dessus, je suis entièrement d'accord
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis ENTIEREMENT d'accord avec toi. L'intérêt de comment est pensé le iPad (et donc iOs), c'est de permettre aux personnes qui n'ont aucune culture en informatique de pouvoir se l'approprier, tout en permettant à ceux qui en ont de trouver des alternatives du niveau de leur compréhension aux fonctions avancées qu'ils voudraient avoir...


----------



## Chococed (2 Décembre 2012)

C'est avec grand intérêt que j'ai lu les pages de ce topic.

Pour ma part après de nombreuses lectures, j'ai décider de faire l'impasse sur l'iphone 5 et l'ipad (mini) et de tenter l'aventure androïd. Je m'explique:

Je possède actuellement un MBP et un iphone 4S. J'avais auparavant un ipad 2 que j'avais revendu à l'époque sans racheter une autre tablette.

Avec la sortie de l'ipad mini, je me suis dit "tiens pourquoi pas ?". je trouvais à l'époque l'ipad 2 un peu lourd, ce qui me poussait en fin de compte a utiliser le MBP plus que l'ipad... 

Je me suis rendu en boutique pour essayer le mini, et je dois dire que j'ai été bluffé par la légèreté et la qualité de fabrication. Mais voila, j'avais déjà lu les pages de ce topic et j'ai pu également essayé la Nexus 7... Et franchement j'ai adoré !

Donc voila, je vais faire l'impasse sur l'ipad mini pour cette génération, et attendre la suivante. et surement me prendre la Nexus 7 pour Noël.

POur mon iphone 4S je ne sais pas encore... 

J'ai envi de le vendre pour essayer le Galaxy Note 2, mais est ce vraiment utile si je possède la Nexus 7 ?


----------



## Tox (2 Décembre 2012)

Je possède le Note premier du nom et j'avoue que j'aurais de la peine à revenir à un écran plus petit. Tant que la série Note restera dans les prix de la série S, je continuerai avec ce genre de diagonale. 

Pour l'heure, mon Note est si bien né que je pense attendre le modèle 2013.

Ce qui serait pas mal du tout, une Nexus 5" pour bénéficier des dernières mises à jour très rapidement.


----------



## Chococed (2 Décembre 2012)

Et que penses-tu du duo Galaxy Note 2 + Nexus 7 ?

Est ce vraiment utile d'avoir une nexus 7 en plus du galaxy Note 2  compte tenu de la taille de l'écran ?


----------



## Tox (2 Décembre 2012)

A mon sens, si tu emmènes les deux appareils tous les jours, alors leur usage est redondant et un petit smartphone (genre S3 mini) devrait faire l'affaire. 

Par contre, le Note est parfait pour un nouveau usage versatile et mobile. Il permet le plus souvent de se passer de tablette ou d'ordinateur.


----------



## Tox (3 Décembre 2012)

J'ai oublié d'ajouter, mais c'est évident, qu'une diagonale de 5" est largement moins confortable qu'une tablette. 

Ayant le choix à la maison entre 5", 7" et 9,6", je dois dire que c'est la 7" qui a mes faveurs. Plus légère, plus maniable, c'est un vrai plaisir de la manipuler.

En outre, par rapport à mon iPad 4, le multi-sessions commence à porter ses fruits. En effet, le fait de retrouver son propre espace de consultation sur une tablette partagée par quatre personnes aux goûts très différents est vraiment agréable.


----------



## Tox (8 Décembre 2012)

A la découverte de la Nexus 7, suite...

Une petite intervention pour apporter une réponse à une question que je trouvais problématique sur Android : le clavier physique.

Plantons le décor :

Utilisateur d'un clavier suisse, il était assez facile de faire reconnaître un clavier physique sous Android par BT, mais beaucoup plus difficile de trouver la bonne "map" pour les touches. Utilisateur francophone, cela tenait d'une véritable gageur (à peine un petit million d'utilisateurs potentiels).

Ainsi, j'avais fait l'essai entre GNote 4.0.3 et clavier Apple BT avec un résultat mitigé.

Je viens d'aller chercher un claviert BT Logitech (Tablet Keyboard for iPad) et la reconnaissance est parfaite sous Android 4.2.1, même les touches de fonction 

Il ne me reste plus qu'à vérifier la compatibilité des documents sous Word et je crois que je tiens la solution ultime pour la prise de PV en séance.


----------



## Tox (8 Décembre 2012)

Pour la reconnaissance des touches, un bémol pour la diode majuscule qui n'est pas gérée...

Je survivrai 

Et j'imagine qu'une prochaine mise à jour réglera le "problème". Quand je vois le progrès depuis la 4.0.3...


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (12 Janvier 2013)

Salut à tous,
Je souhaite acquérir une Nexus 7 et je me demande comment marche le partage bluetooth entre la tablette et la mac ? (et surtout partage d'écran!?)
Le partage de la connexion internet via bluetooth du Mac peut-il marcher correctement avec la nexus ?
idem partage de fichiers ?

En outre en utilisation Ebook l'écran n'est-il pas trop juste ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2013)

Pour le blutooth, j'avoue ne pas avoir approfondi la chose. 

Le partage de fichiers est vraiment transparent entre le Mac et la Nexus.

La lecture au format 7" ne pose aucun problème. 

Pendant que j'y suis, la Nexus en est maintenant à la 4.2.2. J'ai noté quelques petites instabilités avec le blutooth, mais rien de rédhibitoire. 

J'ai solutionné l'utilisation des documents Office grâce à OfficeSuite 7 qui est très convaincant et avec lequel je prends les PV de mes séances.

Enfin, Chrome à évolué dans le bon sens et me semble pouvoir remplacer mon Mac, même sur les sites qui abusent des ascenseurs. 

Plus le temps passe et plus j'apprécie cette tablette


----------

